# amtrak coast starlight lax - pdx 12/21/09



## faxedhead (Jan 4, 2010)

This was my first train experience, and im officially a big fan. The price for holiday peak season was also incredibly reasonable (for coach) relative to flying. I think ill take the train as much as i can from now on. Here are some photos I snapped along the way.

http://hatedestroy.com/lax-pdx-on-rails


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice pictures!

BTW - #18-22 are near the landslide area from a few years back!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 4, 2010)

Great shots. I liked how it went from beach to snow :lol:

Glad you liked your trip!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 4, 2010)

This brings back de ja vu for me. I was on 11 departing sea on 12/22. Our trains passed on the 12/22. LOL. I have similar pics near PDX. Great minds think a like.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2010)

Steve4031 said:


> Great minds think a like.


Scary - isn't it?

:lol: :lol: :lol:

(If anyone has a mind like mine :wacko: - I feel sorry for you!  )


----------



## Phila 30th St (Jan 5, 2010)

Great pictures! I rode the Coast Starlight LAX-PDX last October as my first long distance train trip. This brought back very fond memories so thank you!


----------



## rail_rider (Jan 5, 2010)

Loved the pics! Rode on the CS back in 2006 but ran so late that the best views between EMY and LAX were after sundown  . Want to plan a trip on CS in the future, maybe next year, too many others on the list for this year.


----------

